# Shinken Bujutsu Video Clips!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 20, 2007)

Off shoot system from the Takamatsuden art's.
(I do not know anything about these individuals but
found it interesting to watch.  Not right or wrong just
interesting)






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MAKPLGn8NA&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkDCYYBThoA&mode=related&search=

www.shinkenbujutsu.com


----------



## LuzRD (Mar 20, 2007)

thank you for sharing (i think i watch every video youve attached since ive been a member)
however this one will apparently only play on youtube "the onwer of this video does not allow video embedding please watch this on youtube" is the message.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry about that the links are fixed now.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 21, 2007)

Interesting videos.


----------



## whiteshadow711j (Mar 26, 2007)

I put these vids up,

I usually post at martial arts planet. I used to study with the Shinken Bujutsu in my past (now I am currently in the Bujinkan) when I lived in New Jersey. I started in 1992 with Sandro Panebianco when the school was a genbukan school (the school was known as the Genbukan shinken dojo). Sandro heads the New Jersey branch and Joe Svaral was the dojo-cho of the brooklyn ny and manhattan ny dojo's (only the brooklyn dojo remains in new york). In 1999 Joe Svaral (who was a 5th dan in the Genbukan) left the Genbukan and created the Shinken Bujutsu. 

The Shinken Bujutsu has sparring, randori (free for all wrestling) and ground fighting (ala Brazilian Jiujutsu training) in their training curriculum, as well as kata and wazas from six ryuha of the takamatsuden arts and one other  (gyokko, koto, shinden fudo, takagi yoshin, kukishinden, togakure, and asayama ichiden ryuha's) to keep the training very realistic in todays modern world. This group focuses on pressure testing the taijutsu of these ryuha and applying techniques on fully resisting opponents, hence the sparring and randori training.

my website is here, www.whiteshadowninjutsu.com
and on the 2nd page I explain a little about them. When i get up to NJ I try to train with my old group when I can, but it is few and far between since I moved to GA.

Important note-
The Shinken Bujutsu Dojo does not give out rank very easily. It takes on average from 7-10 years to attain a Shodan (1st degree blackbelt) in this school. Many martial art schools average from 4-5 years.

Also, those that study with the Shinken Bujutsu Dojo learn to perform techniques on fully resisting Uke's, not a willing Uke.


----------



## newtothe dark (Aug 15, 2007)

Great web page whiteshadow keep up the training


----------



## Doc_Jude (Aug 15, 2007)

Training with Wade. Good on ya! He definitely the best in A-town. 

I can't believe he took a Mega Dan rank. I remember him shrugging off rank a while back. Still, tho, if anyone can represent, it's him.

Good luck in your training, man.


----------



## whiteshadow711j (Sep 25, 2007)

Doc_Jude said:


> Training with Wade. Good on ya! He definitely the best in A-town.
> 
> I can't believe he took a Mega Dan rank. I remember him shrugging off rank a while back. Still, tho, if anyone can represent, it's him.
> 
> Good luck in your training, man.


 
Thanks, I love training with Wade, he is a great teacher, But I have to say I miss the groundfighting and the constant randori but it's still Budo Taijutsu :ultracool


----------

